# DFW APC - April Meeting Trades



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If anyone has some flame moss and marsilea it would be greatly appreciated. It's goinging in a 10g so just a little to get it started is all I need, though more is always appreciated since it will eventually be put into at least 2 other tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think I have some moss some where. I'm not sure what it is, but I believe it's java.
I would like some warm water/ low light plants. that will be for the angel fish tank. yeah going to make the corner tank a angel fish planted tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay can't find the moss in the tanks, sorry bryan.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I appreciate you looking. It's flame moss I'm specifically after.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I will bring red root floaters and red root floaters! It's overtaking everything. Love the red/pink color. I may have subwarsertag, tiger lotus and some ferns.
I'm looking for criptocorine, just a little plant. I already have the Wendy variations and parva, if you have anything else I would appreciate it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cryptocoryne  I'd like a slice of anything.


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

Like I've told Alex. I will be bringing my trimmed Cyperus helferi ( they grow like crazy in my discus tank even though I don't really have the perfect lighting and no co2)
Sorry in advance, the more than half of the plants' height will be missing but the new leaves are growing. I used to have more in January but kind of got busy with shows and Algae and some plants didn't get enough light/room to grow kind of melted.
I have several baby+ 1 juvi echinodorus amazonicus 
eleocharis parvula
+ whatever needed to be trim in all my tanks.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I really hope I can make this meeting! If so, I'll bring frogbit, ludwigia, star grass, weeping moss, and willow-leaf hygrophila grown emersed.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I do not have any plants to trade yet but I would to have a lotus or two. I do have some regular endlers and some peacock endlers if anybody is interested


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

So does ANYONE have any flame moss?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking for any echinodorus and cryptocoryne. I have an outside (pond) project in mind!!!


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

alexopolus said:


> Looking for any echinodorus and cryptocoryne. I have an outside (pond) project in mind!!!


I will bring those. I have some (3 types) of the cryptocoryne but I have no clue what they are. but I do know that my echinodorus are the legit echinodorus amazonicus, I recently trim down my mother plants and couldn't find a fitting place for it in any of my tanks so I will be bringing her along with her daughters.


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

adding to the list, I will have some Blyxa. bought it as japonica but it grew quite taller than I remembered so it might be aubertii, 
and some hemianthus micranthemoides


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

they say the weather is going to be bad, guess we will have to play it by ear.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking for an unnaturally large amount of Malaysian trumpet snails too. I'll be setting up a 150g with dirt. Dman6202 is looking for some too.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

How was the meeting I didn't wake up till 1:00 by the time I took my shower and dress it was almost 2:00 then would of took an hour to an hour and 15 mins to get there.

steve I get with you again for the angel fish.


----------

